# Morrell's Yellow Jacket



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Wife got me one for my B-day...It says broadheads only......Can you shoot target points?.......I don't really like to shoot the broadheads for just some practice time......Thanks for your imput.....:brew:


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I would think that it would be fine, if it will stop your arrows with broadheads it should have no problem with field points. Just don't shoot a broadhead at a bag type target.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure, but if it is anything like the "Block" I have you don't want to shoot too many fieldtips in the same spot on it. It makes that area weak and then the broadheads aren't stopped very well. Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

I have the target and shoot both broadheads and field tips. The only problem with field tips is pulling the arrows out of the target. They are tough!!! Now, before I shoot field tips I spray my arrows down with silicone grease or with Pam (the cooking spray). It makes arrow removal much easier. Other than that its a great target.


----------

